# Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee



## Falk (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo AnglerBoardies,

wie jedes Jahr, so auch in 2003 fahre ich mit ein paar Freunden im Sommer für vier Tage nach Bayern zum Angeln. Nachdem wir in den letzten Jahren, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich ;-) die Naab getestet haben, verschlägt es uns in diesem Jahr an den Eixendorfer Stausee. 

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir von "alteingesessenen Eixendorfer-Stausee-Anglern" ein paar Tipps zum Gewässer und erfolgversprechenden Angelstellen bekommen könnten.

Vielen Dank

Falk Meinel


----------



## Leif (24. Juni 2003)

Hi.
Mein Angelverein fährt jedes Jahr dort hin, mit großem Erfolg.
Es sit wohl der Hechtreichste See Deuschlands. Natürlich sind es hauptsächlich kleine Hechte, aber auch schöne von einem Meter wurden vom Ufer aus schon gelandet!
Letztes Jahr bekam einer einen Biss auf Köderfisch und der Fisch ging danach ganz geschmeidig sein Bahn, ohne das man ihn Hätte aufhalten können.
War wohl nen Wels.
Karpfen fängt man auch gut vom Ufer.
Ach ja, einer hat letztes Jahr 2 dicke kapitale Rapfen an die 90cm erbeutet.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2003)

Servus Leif,

danke erstmal für die Tipps. Wo legt man sich denn am Besten auf die Lauer, der See ist ja ziemlich groß. Appetit hätten wir auf ein schönes Zanderfilet, Hecht in Meerrettichsosse ist jedoch auch nicht zu verachten ;-)

Wäre schön, wenn Du mir ein paar gute Stellen nennen könntest, wir sind ja nur drei Tage dort. Und da erst mit der Suche beginnen ... na ja brauch ich Dir sicher nicht erzählen, dass da der halbe Urlaub schon vorbei ist.

Gruß Falk


----------



## Leif (25. Juni 2003)

Hi Falk!
Da fließt irgendwo ein kleiner Fluss rein, dort sollte man dann auch angeln, weil da die meiste große Hechte und Rapfen gebissen haben.
Aber im Grunde ist es voll egal wo du angelst, denn so nen Hechtbestand habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Zumindest in Deutschland.
Ach ja, passt auf, das ihr euch an die Gesetzte haltet, da unten wird alles sehr egnau betrachtet.
Zum Beispiel ist es einem Kollegen passiert, das der 5 jährige Sohn die Stippe gehalten hat und einen riesen Stress deswegen bekommen hat.
Die besten Köder sind 4er Spinner und dickbäuchige Wobbler. 
Natürlich auch Köderfisch. Diese kannst du überall im See fangen.
Die Rapfen haben auf FZblinker gebissen!!!
Und nimm mal ruhig ne Dose Mais mit, da es schon irgendwie Bock macht die Karpfen zu ziehen, wenn die Hechte mal net wollen.
Gruß Leif


----------



## WelsRheinMain (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee*

Hallösche..
gibt es mittlerweile was neues vom See?
Wie sind die Raubfischfänge derzeit?
Danke für eine kurze Info..

Greetz,
Jay


----------



## Falk (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee*

Servus,

wir waren vor 6 Jahren das einzige Mal am Eixendorfer Stausee. Die Fänge waren mäßig, logisch, wenn man zum ersten Mal an einem so großen Stausee fischt. Richtig abstoßend jedoch war die extreme Algenblüte. Man sah beim Spinnfischen aus, als hatte man seinen Wohnung mit grüner Farbe gestrichen.

Gruß Falk


----------



## WelsRheinMain (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee*

Moin!

interessant..denn das mit der Algenblüte höre ich bezüglich Eixendorfer-See nicht zum ersten Mal..!!


----------



## gufipanscher (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee*

zum eixendorfer gibts nen thread unter plz 9+0.....


----------



## Stachelritter86 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee*

Morgen, 

da verweise ich mal auf einen etwas reichhaltigeren und aktuelleren Thread zum Eixendorfer Stausee

Zur Algenblüte noch kurz: Ist zwar nicht die pure Ästhetik fürs Auge und die Nase, aber unter Wasser ist es mit ihr 24/7 Nacht. So fängt man die schönsten Zander auch den ganzen Tag. 

Okay, ich fang im Eixendorfer auch ohne Algenblüte um 12Uhr mittags die Stachelritter, aber ist doch eine schöne Ausrede;-)

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## fenmaus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee*

_hey,es gibt a vereinsmitglied,der hat im jahr seine 10 hechte mit über einen meter gfanger,alles af gummi oder spinn fischen.sei größter zander hatte knapp 25 pfund.
zur jeder tages und nachtzeit.

mei größter hecht war 32pfund und an meter 28 lang und mit an 5er mepps gfanger.karpfa mit 20pfund .....
petri heil
fenmaus_


----------



## fenmaus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Eixendorfer Stausee*

_wie schon gsagt,fisch i scho seit über 25 jahren am.i weiß wie der see entstanden ist,warum man so viele hänger hat.des ist mei hausgewässer.ich kann a über die geflogenheiten des vereins und gewässer bestens infomieren.
petri heil
fenmaus
_


----------

